# Anyone Use An Electric Shaver?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

My elderly father asked me about getting one for himself. I looked them up and there are a bunch of them around the $300 -$400 range. Does he need to spend that much to get a shave? Seems excessive...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My dad needs to use electric shavers due to being on blood thinners. I believe he uses the upper end Braun shavers, but I can't remember which model. I believe they are quite expensive these days though.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I use one of these, it works great and only cost about $70

Shaver


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

30 years ago I fell asleep shaving once , almost slit my throat ... switched to electric after that .
now, they don't allow me around any sharp objects these days.

takes a bit longer / not as close a shave / but does the job.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I use a philips rotary razor. They give me a decent shave -- gets better with each pass, as you'd expect. The cutting heads are replaceable (every fifteen years or so for me) and otherwise the thing lasts forever. I bought one recently for my son and I think it cost about $50 at home hardware. Not rechargeable, just plug it into the wall. The heads are designed to trim relatively short hair, so if I leave it too long I need to use the razor's pop-up trimmer to take the length down so it doesn't pull.

Like this (but older looking): Philips Norelco Shaver 1100, S1015/81: Amazon.ca: Beauty


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's a nice one:









Philips Shaver Series 9000, Wet & Dry Electric Cordless Electric Shaver with 3-Speed Control, Travel Case, Smartclean System and Precision Trimmer Head, S9311/27 : Amazon.ca: Everything Else


Philips Shaver Series 9000, Wet & Dry Electric Cordless Electric Shaver with 3-Speed Control, Travel Case, Smartclean System and Precision Trimmer Head, S9311/27 : Amazon.ca: Everything Else



www.amazon.ca


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Another nice one:









Braun series 9 - 9295cc Electric Shaver with clean & charge station : Amazon.ca: Everything Else


Braun series 9 - 9295cc Electric Shaver with clean & charge station : Amazon.ca: Everything Else



www.amazon.ca


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My wife got me a new one for christmas a couple of years ago. Works very well. I don't know how much she paid, but forty years ago she got me a car compass that said: "So inexpensive that no motorist can afford to be without one." What does that tell you about the shaver ? It works great!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> Another nice one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one I use. It doesn’t do a very good job if you want a close “baby’s bottom” type shave. It does a good enough job for everyday use to look clean shaven from a distance. I still do wet shaving when I want a close shave.

I got mine on a Black Friday deal or something for about half that price.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> My wife got me a new one for christmas a couple of years ago. Works very well. I don't know how much she paid, but forty years ago she got me a car compass that said: "So inexpensive that no motorist can afford to be without one." What does that tell you about the shaver ? It works great!


But does it work in the car?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> My wife got me a new one for christmas a couple of years ago. Works very well. I don't know how much she paid, but forty years ago she got me a car compass that said: "So inexpensive that no motorist can afford to be without one." What does that tell you about the shaver ? It works great!


If you get a chance would you post the make and model number?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I used Braun and phillips ones when I was a younger man. Always found they gave me dry skin and never shaved particularly close, sometimes tugging the hairs.
fail for me.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Diablo said:


> I used Braun and phillips ones when I was a younger man. Always found they gave me dry skin and never shaved particularly close, sometimes tugging the hairs.
> fail for me.


I had the same experience. I was hoping they had improved...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, full beard, so no shaving--but I do use an electric trimmer on the beard.
(Manually takes way too long)
But from when I was helping someone else get an electric razor a couple of years ago there was a huge selection for way, way less.

(And when I was last beardless I used a disposable razor.)


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> But does it work in the car?


Only when I am heading North.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I couldn't grow a FULL beard to save my life, so YMMV. 

Remington. No model. $50 on sale at Crappy Tire.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> My elderly father asked me about getting one for himself. I looked them up and there are a bunch of them around the $300 -$400 range. Does he need to spend that much to get a shave? Seems excessive...


I'm afraid he can spend as much as he likes and never get a shave as close or smooth as a blade.

I've tried the major popular brands and can always shave again with a blade immediately after rubbing those things on my face for what seem like forever.

It's convenient for shaving anywhere without water, but if you really want a smooth shave using an electric razor......I don't think such a device exists yet.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I used Braun and phillips ones when I was a younger man. Always found they gave me dry skin and never shaved particularly close, sometimes tugging the hairs.
> fail for me.


Same for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Same for me.


It's better than NOT shaving at all, but any decent blade will do a better job than the best electric razor for me.

Maybe I'm just OCD and when I feel stubble immediately after shaving, I just can't deal with it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's better than NOT shaving at all, but any decent blade will do a better job than the best electric razor for me.
> 
> Maybe I'm just OCD and when I feel stubble immediately after shaving, I just can't deal with it.


Yep, I've even found Gillette twin blade disposables to work very well (for me) if you use them properly. 

Even though I ranted about it, my double edged technique has improved significantly during Covid. I'm glad that has become an additional option for me.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

If your dad is "gettin up there" I'd suggest as simple a product as you can find - "off/on" kinda thing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Hmm, full beard, so no shaving--but I do use an electric trimmer on the beard.
> (Manually takes way too long)
> But from when I was helping someone else get an electric razor a couple of years ago there was a huge selection for way, way less.
> 
> (And when I was last beardless I used a disposable razor.)


Same here. Last time I shaved I used a pair of scissors and then my son's electric trimmer. Before that the last shave I had was with a straight razor. 


Milkman said:


> It's better than NOT shaving at all, but any decent blade will do a better job than the best electric razor for me.
> 
> Maybe I'm just OCD and when I feel stubble immediately after shaving, I just can't deal with it.


That's debatable but then I've never had a job since the late 60's where I had to shave and get a hair cut......so I don't. Never had a wife or girlfriend who complained either. 
As far as buying your dad a razor goes the only thing I can suggest is take him out, buy him lunch and then take him shopping. If he sees one he likes, buy it for him. Just make sure if when he takes it home and tries it there's a return policy if he doesn't like it. Personally if I was looking for one I would bypass the battery ones. Must really suck if you're halfway thru a shave and the battery dies. I would guess that as the battery dies the razor slows down and cuts less.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> If your dad is "gettin up there" I'd suggest as simple a product as you can find - "off/on" kinda thing.


Just what do you call, "up there"?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Just what do you call, "up there"?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


>


When you're talking about razors and shaving, "up there" can take on a different meaning.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Just what do you call, "up there"?


The OP referred to his dad as "Elderly", and he's gotta help him shop so, I'm thinking "up there" is on the older side of me and you - but we can probably see "up there" from where we're standing


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> The OP referred to his dad as "Elderly", and he's gotta help him shop so, I'm thinking "up there" is on the older side of me and you - but we can probably see "up there" from where we're standing


Depends I guess on the op's age. My son is 40 and there are sometimes where he probably figures I'm up there. Sometimes I figure he's right. On the other hand my aunt is in her late 90's....98 or 99. That's 'getting there'.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I've tried a couple brawn and philips models over the years, usually from costco or similar. I end up rubbing my face so much to get it all that it ends up irritated even more than with a shitty disposable. Not only that, my current one is cordless, and when it dies mid face your fucked because it doesn't run when plugged in. So if your like me and counting every minute in the morning to get to work, you might end up late.

I don't mind the 5oclock shadow, so if you're okay with that I just use some decent hair clippers on zero and its fast and easy.

My next will be the manscaped 'lawn mower 2.0' or another variation


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

My Dad is 87. He didn't like the idea of buying new blades every 4-6 months...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

If you use them every day they are good enough. You don't need to spend a lot.


----------

